# can't open marketplace ads



## stugy (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi
I've tried several times in the last few days and I cannot open the marketplace ads, specifically the For Rent Ads.  Hoping to find a rental for PV for Feb.  Am I doing something wrong??
Pat


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 12, 2008)

stugy said:


> Hi
> I've tried several times in the last few days and I cannot open the marketplace ads, specifically the For Rent Ads.  Hoping to find a rental for PV for Feb.  Am I doing something wrong??
> Pat



Can you provide more details as to what you are selecting (clicking) on each screen so we can see if others are having the same issue?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

stugy said:


> Hi
> I've tried several times in the last few days and I cannot open the marketplace ads, specifically the For Rent Ads.  Hoping to find a rental for PV for Feb.  Am I doing something wrong??
> Pat


"Cannot open" doesn't give us much to go on for troubleshooting purposes. Please post back with details of exactly what you are clicking, and where, and a full description of what happens (or doesn't happen that you think should) including the exact text of any error messages you receive, and we'll try to help further.


----------



## stugy (Dec 12, 2008)

I click on for rent ads in Mexico and nothing happens.  I've tried several times, nothing happens.  Screen does not change, no error message, etc.
Any help would be appreciated.
Pat


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2008)

what web browser are you using?  if aol, please use internet explorer instead

http://testing.tug2.com/timesharema...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2008)

it also may be of note that mexico rentals is one of the larger sections with over 1000 ads in itself.

it may just take time to load on your computer.

using the link provided above should be much quicker.


----------

